# My Angelfish sucessfully Bred. warning: photo heavy



## ChristinaT (Nov 29, 2011)

First time they bread they ate all the babies the second they became free swimmers. *td

the second time they were great parents. :animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm

some of the babies:


some more babies:


a bit older:


got them their own tank. most died off very quickly, even with mum in with them
just these two left, one has mums yellow color and one has dads grey/silver color:


front on shot:


I have since sold mum and dad angelfish as they were very agressive and territorial to their tank mates and did a heck of a lot of fin nipping.


----------



## Kontorstol (May 29, 2012)

Congratulation! Hope they all survive


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats, I hope they make it for you!


----------

